# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Kế hoạch 'bẫy tình' của người đàn bà mê đỏ đen

## tungcleverfood

Kế hoạch 'bẫy tình' của người đàn bà mê đỏ đen





Để có tiền chơi cờ bạc, Lĩnh vờ cặp bồ với một người đàn ông hám sắc để đồng bọn lấy cớ xông vào đánh ghen hòng tống tiền.









tintuc mới nhất cho thấy người lạ trong hội trường lớn của trại giam Hoàng Tiến (Hải Dương), nữ phạm nhânvan mai huong với nước da trắng, dáng cao ráo rụt rè bước vào. Cô giới thiệu là Trần Thị Lĩnh (29 tuổi ở Hưng Nguyên, Nghệ An), đang thụ án 10 năm tù.

tin trong ngaymới nhất thông tin Lĩnh là con út trong gia đình có 4 chị em nên ngay từ nhỏ đã được cưng chiều. Học đến lớp 10, thấy các chị buôn bán kiếm được nhiều tiền nên Lĩnh bỏ học đi làm. Cô gái 16 tuổi ngày đó đã tự mày mò đến các cửa hàng bán quần áo thời trang ở thành phố Vinh xin làm nhân viên. Tuổi trẻ, ham chơi nên trong quá trình làm việc cô luôn để mất đồ. Có tháng tiền lương không đủ bù số tiền hàng bị mất.



Lên Hà Nội, Lĩnh được chị gái cho đi học nghề cắt tóc gội đầu. Chỉ sau nửa năm cô đã thành thợ cắt chính với mức thu nhập ổn định. Quãng thời gian làm nghề, cô quen Hướng dẫn cá độ trên mạng người đàn ông ở quận Long Biên hơn 16 tuổi, đã có con riêng. Sau một năm yêu nhau, Lĩnh lên xe hoa về nhà chồng ở tuổi 19.

Vân vê vạt áo tù khi trò chuyện, đôi mắt nữ phạm nhân ngân ngấn nước. Cô khẽ bảo, có lẽ trong cuộc đời quyết định về chung sống cùng với người hơn mình gần 20 tuổi là đúng đắn nhất bởi Quân biết chăm sóc vợ con.



Trần Thị Lĩnh bảo giá biết nghe lời chồng khuyên can thì sẽ không phải chịu hậu quả nặng nề như ngày nay. Ảnh: Bảo Nhi.

Lĩnh tâm sựtin moi, sau khi sinh đứa con đầu lòng, chồng cô cùng một vài người bạn mở chung sới bạc với mức thu nhập khá cao. Do gia đình có 2 người giúp việc, Lĩnh thường có thời gian rảnh nên đã theo chân các bà chị chồng đi ôm bảng lô đề. Những ngày đầu, Lĩnh chỉ chơi 1-2 triệu đồng cho vui. Dần dần thành ham, tới khi mang bầu đứa con thứ hai, cô đã giấu chồng tìm đến sới bạc.

Lĩnh bảo ban đầu mỗi lần đi chỉ dám tiêu 10-20 triệu đồng. Về sau thua nhiều muốn gỡ gạc có lần cô đã ném cả trăm triệu và mang sổ đỏ của gia đình đi cắm. Khi sổ đỏ không lấy lại được, cô đã bàn với một người đàn ông quen trong sới bạc là Hoàng Văn Sinh (tức Sinh Tàu, 53 tuổi ở quận Thanh Xuân) nghĩ cách "giăng bẫy tình". Người đàn bà 2 mặt con sẽ vờ cặp bồ với một người đàn ông háo sắc để Sinh vờ làm chồng đánh ghen hòng tống tiền.

Tháng 1/2007, qua một người bạn, Lĩnh làm quen với một người đàn ông giàu có 52 tuổi ở quận Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội. Sau những tin nhắn trao đổi, họ thống nhất hẹn gặp tại một nhà nghỉ ở phường Bồ Đề, quận Long Biên. Trước khi đi, Lĩnh đã bàn bạc với Sinh cùng hai người bạn khác là Đỗ Đức Khánh (46 tuổi ở quận Thanh Xuân) và Trần Thanh Huyền (36 tuổi ở quận Ba Đình). Máy ảnh, điện thoại họ cũng đều chuẩn bị kỹ.

Theo đúng kịch bản, khi cửa phòng nhà nghỉ vừa mở ra, Khánh xông vào chửi bới đánh Lĩnh cùng người đàn ông hám sắc. Thấy người đàn ông giàu có phản kháng, Khánh đã rút dao nhọn giơ lên đe dọa: "Hôm nay tao phải giết chết hai đứa chúng mày".

"Để ông ta tin Khánh là chồng thật, tôi đã phải đóng giả là người vợ biết ăn năn và đứng ra xin lỗi. Rồi do ấm ức bị đạp ngã xuống giường, Khánh đã dùng dao đâm trúng ngực khiến người đàn ông háo sắc thiệt mạng", phạm nhân Lĩnh nói.

Quá sợ hãi, Lĩnh cùng Huyền bỏ chạy, song đã bị nhân viên nhà nghỉ giữ lại. Sau 9 tháng, vụ án được đưa ra xét xử. Xét thấy Lĩnh là người khởi xướng và chủ động bàn bạc với đồng bọn về việc cướp tài sản, TAND Hà Nội đã tuyên Lĩnh 10 năm tù, Sinh và Huyền mỗi người 7 năm. Riêng kẻ gây án là Khánh bị tuyên tử hình về tội giết người.

Nhớ lại quãng thời gian 5 năm trước, Lĩnh cúi gằm mặt bảo giá hồi đó biết suy nghĩ, nghe lời chồng rồi kịp dừng tay có lẽ không phải trả giá đắt như thế. Nữ phạm nhân 29 tuổi tâm sự, kể từ ngày bị bắt, chồng cô cũng không còn làm quản lý ở sới bạc nữa mà đã chuyển sang kinh doanh. Giờ c��� hai tháng một lần cô lại được gặp chồng con và nghe những lời động viên từ họ để sao cố gắng cải tạo tốt, sớm trở về đoàn tụ cùng gia đình.



“Lúc đầu gặp chồng tôi chỉ biết khóc. Giờ thì khác, tôi đã có thể nói với chồng sau này về nhất định sẽ chuộc lại lỗi lầm đã gây ra", ánh mắt nữ phạm nhân một thời mê đỏ đen đầy tự tin khi nhắc tới tương lai.

Bảo Nhi 

View more latest threads same category: Máy sấy quần áo chính hãng, giá rẻ ▄▀▄Hướng Dẫn Cá Độ Trên Mạng rút tiền sau 8h Kẻ tông trung tá bất tỉnh không phải cán bộ... Kế hoạch 'bẫy tình' của người đàn bà mê đỏ... Khánh "trắng": Sự ma mãnh của ông... Du hoc- ĐT: 01677773972 Kinh nghiệm xin visa... Visa My- Bạn sẽ được gì nếu đi phỏng vấn DH... Cùng Đàm Vĩnh Hưng Chọn Rèm Cửa Trang Trí... Công Ty TNHH Tin Học Thành Nhân Giờ vàng giá... Phân phối giấy in nhiệt

----------

